#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-26
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-27
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi dscassel
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-28
<TEASPOON> h
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dscassel> A bit dreary today.
<dscassel> Not too cold though.
<Chat8628> hi room ottawa here
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-29
<Chat4475> hi
<BluesKaj> hey all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-30
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Chat5305> hi
<genii-around> Hello Chat5305
<Chat5305> hi
<Chat5305> how r ya
<Chat5305> r u there genii
<genii-around> Work :(
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-01
<khoover> anyone around to help with file-sharing issues across natty and vista?
<khoover> specifically, doing photo-processing in bridge, with a correctly set-up share, and getting write permission errors.
<khoover> adobe bridge*
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<khoover> why must dd take forever. -_-
<khoover> oh, need some advice ASAP. is the dd process safe to kill, since i realized i don't need to be running it. >_<
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: what are you dd'ing?
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, nvm, worked out fine
<BluesKaj> khoover, yeah it's just a copy app, it doesnt change any of the source data
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-02
<natas> yo
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-26
<BobJonkman> Hey Everybodeee!  IRC meeting >here< at 7:00pm EDT tonight.  Details & agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-09-26
<BobJonkman> If you're in the Kitchener-Waterloo area (Ontario, Canada), come join us at the Almadina restaurant for an In Real Life IRC meeting, & Ubuntu Hour Waterloo follows the IRC meeting.
<BobJonkman> Map: http://osm.org/go/ZXnbjfZs?m with front and back doors to parking...
<johanbr> This is slightly off-topic, but does anyone know of a place in Montreal that'll let you use a 3d printer for a small fee?
<johanbr> like a hacker space, or something like that...
<BobJonkman> hi everybodee
 * genii-around makes coffee
<BobJonkman> We're experiencing technical difficultiez
<BobJonkman> dscassel has gone home to get a phone to tether with
<BobJonkman> I'll take some of that coffee, genii-around...
 * genii-around slides BobJonkman a mug of coffee
<BobJonkman> Yay! Coffee!
<BobJonkman> Did anything exciting happen while I was talking to myself in #ubuntuca ?
<genii-around> Nah
<dscassel> Back!
<genii-around> Work, back in 5-7 minutes but i'll check backscroll
<dscassel> Just settlnig in.
<BobJonkman1> Huzzah!
<BobJonkman1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-09-26
<BobJonkman1> is the agenda
<dscassel> Mass call! bregma FiReSTaRT mars sipherdee azend cyphermox khoover mcpherrin txwikinger bilal DarwinSurvivor IdleOne KombuchaKip jaguar Kulag oracology willwh egerlach jlamothe ryanakca zul
<dscassel> Meeting start! only 20 minutes late...
<dscassel> By all means, introduce yourselves. Who are you, where are you and what do you do for/with/to ubuntu?
<dscassel> I'm Darcy in Waterloo and I'm LoCo contact. Also chairing this meeting.
<BobJonkman1> I'm Bob Jonkman, usually from Elmira just north of Waterloo, now at Almadina's eating a structurally deficient donair
<genii-around> I'm Mike in Toronto
<BobJonkman1> Small crowd...
<BobJonkman1> Shall we cover past events?
<BobJonkman1> (I'm not hijacking the meeting; Darcy's gone to order food)
<dscassel> Sure.
<dscassel> I missed most of the Global Jam, but i dropped in on txwikinger, who was hosting.
<BobJonkman1> UbuntuGlobalJam - I missed it again, third time in a row
<dscassel> Pretty small turnout, but we were a bit lax on advertisement.
<dscassel> That's it, really.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: how was SFD?
<BobJonkman1> Software Freedom Day also had a small turnout.
<BobJonkman1> There were maybe 5-6 people for most presentations, peaking at about a dozen for the middle one.
<BobJonkman1> We ran overtime, and John Kerr didn't get a chance to do his presentation
<BobJonkman1> There were no Ubuntu installs, and only four visitors to the Installfest at Computer Recycling
<BobJonkman1> Again, lack of advertising
<dscassel> Yeah. 9_9
<dscassel> Onto the future: Release parties!
<dscassel> Yay!
<dscassel> Um...
<genii-around> Heh!
<dscassel> Sadly Kwartzlab can't do the usual hosting job... :/
<BobJonkman1> There are discussions on a KW release party.  We have no venue confirmed, as Kwartzlab is busy that weekend
<dscassel> I'll be busy coordinating the Central Art Walk through the lab.
<genii-around> I'm having the usual one at the local place here, I'm trying to get word out but money is tight for advertising, etc
<genii-around> I'll add it to the global events loco page soon
<dscassel> I'm hoping someone (*eyes Bob*) will do the job of organizing and then I can join in the evening.
<dscassel> genii-around: Hurray!
<BobJonkman1> Eyes: 9_9
<dscassel> Bob and I can talk about that over shawarma...
<dscassel> Although I am willing to entertain suggestions from any locals who happen to be in the channel.
<dscassel> genii-around: When are you planning? The release day Thursday?
<genii-around> dscassel: Yup, from 8 onwards
<dscassel> Cool.
<BobJonkman1> Possible carpool party from KW to TO
<genii-around> I have a netboot server I'll use and also of course free CDs ( if it still fits on one ! )
<dscassel> Kwartlzab is hosting a bit 3rd anniversary party on Friday the 19th. Everyone is welcome to come.
<dscassel> There's a $5 cover for food and refreshments, live bands, etc.
<genii-around> I may be able to make it, I'll let you know closer to the time
<dscassel> Great. :D
<dscassel> I figure if we can't do the regular release party thing, the Kwartzlab party will do in a pinch.
<mcpherrin> heh, i am less than 30m from almadinas
<dscassel> And it'll be somewhat closer to what Randall thinks we should do: http://youtu.be/i22efbYLj70
<dscassel> mcpherrin: Come out! We'll be here until 9!
<genii-around> Heh, the Vancouver crew
<BobJonkman1> Anyone going to FSOSS?
<mcpherrin> dscassel: eating at meetpoint now :p
<dscassel> I'm not! They got rid of the Saturday again.
<BobJonkman1> And LinuxFest doesn't seem to part of FSOSS any more
<BobJonkman1> So, I'm not that interested
<mcpherrin> link to what fsoss is?
<genii-around> I'm not sure if Sammy is going this year, I hadn't planned on it
<BobJonkman1> Free Software/OpenSourceSoftware hosted by Seneca College
<BobJonkman1> http://fsoss.ca
<BobJonkman1> And the UbuntuOpenWeek?
<BobJonkman1> That's all online, right?
<dscassel> Yup
<BobJonkman1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<genii-around> I usually already hang out in classroom :)
<dscassel> I missed Developer Week a month or so ago.
 * dscassel has actually been busy at work lately.
<BobJonkman1> I heard that there are Ubuntoid Locals going to LinuxFest in Ohio this year; some have been accepted as speakers
<genii-around> Work also takes up a lot of my time here
<BobJonkman1> And in further news, I gave some of our valuable stash of Ubuntu CDs to our local UbuntuHour participant Hassan, who set up an Ubuntu Hour in Algeria
<dscassel> I think bilal had a (developer week) sesssion...
<dscassel> And I gave most of the rest of mine to the CSC for the frosh.
<BobJonkman1> And gave some more CDs to a young man Dennis, to distribute at UbuntuHour Hvratksa (sp?  Croatia)
<dscassel> (that's the uwaterloo computer science club)
<dscassel> BobJonkman1: Awesome. :D
<BobJonkman1> Neither Algeria nor Croatia is an official LoCo yet, so holding a few UbuntuHours might give them a leg up
<dscassel> Yup
<BobJonkman1> TeamReports!  Good News! They're done!
<BobJonkman1> We should now be caught up from the middle of 2010 to last month
<genii-around> I have to go in a minute, I'm supposed to be around the corner doing repairs...
<BobJonkman1> And then there's IRC meeting minutes.  Gonna have to learn how to use meetingology
<dscassel> Sure. Thanks for coming out, genii-around :)
<dscassel> genii-around: I'm contemplating coming to your party. I doubt it's possible, but I'm contemplating. :)
<genii-around> I'll leave the client running and check scroll when i get back
<genii-around> FREEEEEE CUPCAKES!!!!!
<genii-around> I'll leave you with that thought.
<BobJonkman1> Ooh!
<dscassel> Woo!
<BobJonkman1> Continue to defer LoCo renewal to after 12.10 release?
<dscassel> Yeah, we're sscheduled for next cycle.
<BobJonkman1> What does "next cycle" mean?
<dscassel> It means teh 6 months between 12.10 and 13.04
<BobJonkman1> I guess I should hang out in the #LoCoTeams channel some
<BobJonkman1> And the final thing on the agenda, the Web site
<dscassel> Haven't talked to txwikinger about it
<dscassel> (Or much else lately for that matter, although I'm assured he has more time now as he has completed his move)
<BobJonkman1> So that can roll over to next month's agenda
<dscassel> Anybody want to complain about the Amazon thing before we wrap this thing up? :)
<BobJonkman1> I'm using Mate for my desktop, so it's already fixed for me
<IdleOne> dscassel: nothing to complain about, Canonical needs to make money if we want to continue to have this Ubuntu thing we all love.
<IdleOne> I would appreciate a more clear explanation from them about how the data will be used but I am personally not concerned about it. I just want the info out there so the community is assured
<BobJonkman1> dscassel and I have having an IRL conversation on different desktops.
<BobJonkman1> Apparently gnome-fallback-session (gnome-session-fallback?) is now gnome-panel
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-27
<IdleOne> correct
<dscassel> I'm just poking the bear. :)
<IdleOne> dscassel: I know and this bear should be poked.
<IdleOne> besides we've had music and movie recommendations and it wasn't an issue. I really believe the search results will get better as this feature is improved.
<BobJonkman1> Like so many things online, people don't necessarily know what they're agreeing to when they click that "I Agree with these TOS" button.  And then they're surprized when their "private" info shows up in odd places
<dscassel> Sometimes I think sabdfl tries to find something every release he can use to troll Slashdot. -_-;
<IdleOne> No press is bad press...
<BobJonkman1> (dscassel and I are missing out on an Internet Democracy Cafe panel discussion, just a few kms down the road)
<dscassel> I suppose. It'd be nice if there was one nice, calm, orderly release with some cool new features and no ridiculous controversy.
<IdleOne> anyway, that was all I had to say on that
<dscassel> Not that the ridiculous controversy is all sabdfl's fault, of course.
<BobJonkman1> dscassel: nobody would notice, and THAT would be cause for controversy
<IdleOne> I think the controversy was started over some FUD and people ran with it.
<dscassel> ANyway, I guess we'll officially call this meeting closed. But we're still here until 9. :)
<dscassel> Ubuntu Hour! Wooo!
<IdleOne> have a coffee/beer for me :)
<dscassel> IdleOne: Oh yeah, totally.  But it was pretty inevitable FUD.
<BobJonkman1> Oh, did anyone find a Montreal hackerspace for johanbr?
<BobJonkman1> He needs to have some 3d printing done
<dscassel> The Montreal hackerspace is Foulab.
<IdleOne> I searched a little didn't find any, might want to pop in #ubuntu-qc and ask
<dscassel> Pretty tiny, but they do cool stuff.
<dscassel> I met them at Maker Faire Toronto
<dscassel> Oh yeah! SoOnCon is this weekend! http://sooncon.ca/
<dscassel> It's in Guelph. Not much in the way of ubuntu, but still awesome.
<dscassel> johanbr: Foulab. http://foulab.org/
<bregma> hey guys, sorry I missed the meeting, had Cubs until a half hour ago.....
<BobJonkman1> NP.  It's all in the log.  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/26/%23ubuntu-ca.html#t23:10
<BobJonkman1> I'll get around to doing minutes eventually, hopefully before the next meeting
<bregma> if anyone is concerned about the new "treat yourself" feature in the dash, I can assure you no personally identifying information is ever sent across the wire
<bregma> except maybe your IP address, but that's because that's how TCP/IP works
<mcpherrin> Is there a way to disable the shit where my menus on gtk apps get yanked out of the app in Unity?
<mcpherrin> I would opt to just not use unity normally, but I don't have root to install something reasonable on this computer.
<mcpherrin> ah, UBUNTU_MENUPROXY environment variable does it.
<IdleOne> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/09/26/get-ready-for-the-24-hour-horsemen-marathon/
<azend> <dscassel> It's in Guelph. Not much in the way of ubuntu, but still awesome.
<azend> If you can occupy an hour I can hook you up :)
<azend> You could talk about how unity rocks! :P
<azend> Controversial topics are great for conferences
<mcpherrin> Unity is a great half-finished prototype of a good UI :p
 * genii-around gets back and checks backscroll
<BobJonkman> Hi genii-around: Any more coffee in that pot?
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thursday, 25 October 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm
<BobJonkman> Changing the "regular" date for the IRC meeting again, again.  Just too much other stuff happening in KW to avoid conflicts
 * genii-around slides BobJonkman a coffee
<BobJonkman> Ahhh...  Now I can be up all night.
 * mcpherrin could use a coffee too ;)
 * genii-around slides mcpherrin a coffee on the sly
<BobJonkman> mcpherrin: Darcy and I left Ubuntu Hour early - hope you didn't come by after we were gone...
<mcpherrin> BobJonkman: Nah, I have work to do
<mcpherrin> Also meetpoint took FOREVER to serve me
<BobJonkman> :)  Hence the coffee
<BobJonkman> ...and there goes the coffee...
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-30
<_yac_> i love ubuntu server 12.04 lts! <3
#ubuntu-ca 2013-09-23
<aprigio> hi
#ubuntu-ca 2013-09-26
<BobJonkman1> Everybody ready?
<BobJonkman1> T minus 5 minutes and counting
 * BobJonkman1 wonders what the "T" means
<BobJonkman1> Wikipedia knows everything: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T_minus
<BobJonkman1> #startmeeting monthly IRC meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Sep 26 23:01:53 2013 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman1. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 26 Sep 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | monthly IRC meeting | Current topic:
<BobJonkman1> Hello Everybodeee!  Katherine sigint KombuchaKip wylde sipherdee cyphermox jaguar- DarwinSurvivor zul txwikinger mars jlamothe laurelrusswurm FiReSTaRT cjop ryanakca bregma dscassel johanbr
<BobJonkman1> It's time for the monthly IRC meeting.
<KombuchaKip> Hey all. Kip from the Avaneya project, a cerebral science fiction game for Ubuntu. (White Rock, BC, Canada).
<BobJonkman1> There's an agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-09-26
<BobJonkman1> Hi KombuchaKip!
 * KombuchaKip waves BobJonkman1
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Introductions
<BobJonkman1> Let's follow KombuchaKip's example. Who are you, where are you from, what's your involvement with Ubuntu?
<BobJonkman1> I'm Bob Jonkman from Elmira, Ontario (just north of Waterloo). I'm a sysadmin and Ubuntu enthusiast
<BobJonkman1> Slow night :)
<BobJonkman1> Must be the good weather on the last nice day of the year
<BobJonkman1> Well, racing on to the next topic then...
<BobJonkman1> #topic Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 26 Sep 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | monthly IRC meeting | Current topic: Events
<BobJonkman1> Did anyone attend sessions at the Ubuntu Developer Summit?
<BobJonkman1> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<BobJonkman1> It's too bad that most sessions are now on Google Hangouts, and not using Free Software for online collaboration.
<BobJonkman1> Since I don't have the Google Hangout plugins installed on my computer I didn't see any of the sessions
<BobJonkman1> #link Recorded videos are on the Ubuntu Community Channel at http://ubuntu.mirocommunity.org/
<BobJonkman1> But I don't see any of the UDS videos featured on that page.
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Ubuntu Global Jam
<BobJonkman1> So, who jammed?
<BobJonkman1> We had a pretty good turnout at the Kitchener Global Jam
<BobJonkman1> #link Pictures are at http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/475387/detailed
<Katherine> I was sorry to have to miss it.
<BobJonkman1> Katherine: We missed you!
<Katherine> Maybe next time... I hope.
<BobJonkman1> There will be other jams, usually about a month for a release
<BobJonkman1> I filed a few bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~bjonkman
<BobJonkman1> I know others did too
<BobJonkman1> But largely it was a good day for meeting like-minded Ubuntu folks
<BobJonkman1> People came to Kitchener from Mississauga and Toronto!
<BobJonkman1> Many thanx to Charles McColm @chaslinux for organizing the Kitchener Global Jam event
<BobJonkman1> @chaslinux tweeted about UGJ : https://twitter.com/chaslinux/status/378910396020953088
<meetingology> BobJonkman1: Error: "chaslinux" is not a valid command.
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Software Freedom Day
<BobJonkman1> How about SFD last Saturday? Did anyone go to one of the events in Canada?
<BobJonkman1> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Canada/
<BobJonkman1> There's an upcoming Software Freedom Day celebration in Kitchener at Kwartzlab this coming Saturday (T-minus two days and counting!)
<BobJonkman1> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Canada/Kitchener/Kwartzlab
<BobJonkman1> I'm giving the first talk on ownCloud, doing a live demonstration.
<Katherine> what time does your talk start?
<BobJonkman1> I'm presenting at 11:00am
<BobJonkman1> I'll probably do a brief introduction of Free Software, since we don't have a "What Is Free Software" presentation this year
<BobJonkman1> I hope to cover installation, updating, and a brief tour of the major features
<BobJonkman1> I was on the #owncloud channel to ask a questions, and spoke to one of the developers
<BobJonkman1> Turns out he's from Waterloo too, and he'll be coming down to help me present
<BobJonkman1> He writes the News addon, so he'll demonstrate that in the last 15-20 minutes or so
<BobJonkman1> ...that's Alessandro Cosentino, zimba12 in the #owncloud channel
<BobJonkman1> We're also going to stream Richard Stallman's keynote speech at MIT in Cambridge, Massachusetts starting at 5:00pm
<BobJonkman1> So we'll certainly go much later than the 5:00pm end time indicated on http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Canada/Kitchener/Kwartzlab#Charles_McColm:_XBMC:_Building_Your_Own_Entertainment_System
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Ubuntu Release Parties
<BobJonkman1> Let's do some Release Party planning!
<BobJonkman1> Ubuntu 13.10, Saucy Salamander, is scheduled for release on 17 October
<BobJonkman1> That's T-minus 21 days and counting!
<BobJonkman1> Who's planning an Ubuntu Release Party?
<BobJonkman1> dscassel says that Release Parties are a tradition, and there will almost certainly be one in the Kitchener-Waterloo area
<BobJonkman1> My guess is that it'll be at Kwartzlab, probably on Thursday, 17 October
<BobJonkman1> (they've got a Hackathon planned for Saturday and Sunday, 19-20 October
<BobJonkman1> Or maybe Ubuntoids will be invited to the Hackathon, and we'll all party together.
<Katherine> what are they coding about?
 * BobJonkman1 goes to check the Kwartzlab calendar...
<BobJonkman1> #link: Kwartzlab Global Synchronous Hackathon: https://www.google.com/calendar/event?eid=OTk5ZHMzZmxpNWs5NTBvcW82MjljMXJmbDggZXZlbnRzQGt3YXJ0emxhYi5jYQ&ctz=America/Toronto
<BobJonkman1> Doesn't say much about the topic for the hackathon.
<BobJonkman1> Hopefully someone will post to the Kwartzlab blog about it
<BobJonkman1> #topic Other stuff
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 26 Sep 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | monthly IRC meeting | Current topic: Other stuff
<BobJonkman1> We're approaching the end of the IRC meeting (T-minus five minutes and counting)
<BobJonkman1> Anyone have anything else?
<BobJonkman1> I should mention the Ubuntu Hour in Guelph tomorrow night...
 * BobJonkman1 mentions the Ubuntu Hour in Guelph tomorrow night
<BobJonkman1> So that's covered :)
<BobJonkman1> #link to Ubuntu Hour Guelph: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2545-ubuntu-hour-guelph/
<BobJonkman1> The next IRC meeting would be on the fourth Thursday in October, that would be the 24th.
<BobJonkman1> But the last few meetings it's just been me talking to myself.
<BobJonkman1> I can do that without scheduling a meeting.
<BobJonkman1> So is there anyone who really wants to schedule the next one?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-09-27
<BobJonkman1> If not, we can leave it until there's a desperate, pent-up demand...
<BobJonkman1> OK, let me know, either here in the #ubuntu-ca channel, or on the mailing list.
<Katherine> Is interest really declining or are there just people temporarily away?
<BobJonkman1> It's been quiet all over, so I think people may just be enjoying the last few days of nice weather
<BobJonkman1> But there's the possibility that Ubuntu (and Linux in general) have become so mainstream that there is no longer a need for specialized groups.
<Katherine> The weather is unlikely to be this warm late in October.
<BobJonkman1> I'll bet there were Telephone User Groups back in Alex Bell's day
<BobJonkman1> But you don't see TUGs around any more, either
<BobJonkman1> I dunno, we've had some nice days around Hallowe'en in the past.
<BobJonkman1> But I also remember trekking door-to-door with my son through the snow
<Katherine> They could have used party lines for their meetings.
<BobJonkman1> :)
<BobJonkman1> If you want a meeting, let me know.
<BobJonkman1> Or even better, just pop over to the Ubuntu-ca LoCo page and schedule one yourself.
<BobJonkman1> The Ubuntu Hours in Guelph are new, and have been pretty popular (both of them) :|
<BobJonkman1> Katherine: If you schedule a meeting or an Ubuntu Hour then I'll come.
<Katherine> I don't really know enough about what's going on to schedule meetings but I'll try to attend if meetings are scheduled.
<BobJonkman1> :) OK.  It's pretty easy, just go to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca/ and log in with your Launchpad ID, then you can create a new event
<BobJonkman1> We've been using "Event" to schedule a meeting since the "Meeting" interface is pretty clunky.  "Event" does what we want, even for meetings
<BobJonkman1> So give it a shot.  If you schedule the meeting I'll take care of putting up an agenda.  We can do the meeting announcements together
<BobJonkman1> All right, if there's nothing else, I'll #endmeeting
<BobJonkman1> (we're already at T-plus 10 minutes and counting for the meeting end :) )
<BobJonkman1> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 26 Sep 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Sep 27 00:12:01 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-09-26-23.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-09-26-23.01.html
<BobJonkman1> So that's that!
<scaldra> Is this where the Ubuntu Kootenay's meet up?
<BobJonkman1> Hi scaldra: Yes, they can.
<BobJonkman1> I think KombuchaKip is from that area
<BobJonkman1> West Coast, anyway.  That's close, right?
<Katherine> Bob: Good luck with your talk.  I probably won't be at SFD until later if I make it at all.
<BobJonkman1> Katherine: OK, hope to see you, even for a short while
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: Close, a few hours away.
<BobJonkman1> scaldra: I'm not sure how active the Kootenay group is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Kootenay
<BobJonkman1> When I was in Europe, someone asked if I knew his cousin in Newfoundland.
<scaldra> Yeah the site doesn't even work
<BobJonkman1> Newfoundland might actually be closer to Europe than Ontario.
<BobJonkman1> Canada is *really* big
<BobJonkman1> scaldra: So, there's a project for you!  Revive interest in Ubuntu-ca-kootenay !
<scaldra> Will try :)
<Katherine> I guess people in other countries never look at Canada on a world map.
<scaldra> I'll l start by hanging out here
<BobJonkman1> Easiest thing is to hold an Ubuntu Hour. Just make an announcement on the mailing list, maybe put up a poster, and then go have a coffee with friends at a coffeeshop.
<BobJonkman1> scaldra: Hanging out here is great!
<BobJonkman1> I like the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman1> Lots of folks there. It's an informal advice channel, announcements about events, philosophical discussion on free software, you name it!
<scaldra> Also my user is actually oo-dragon so you know for later
<BobJonkman1> OK, but you may need to remind me.  Is that your Launchpad username?
<scaldra> But not at home, so quickly tried to setup irc on my phone to get in time for meeting
<scaldra> I think so...
<BobJonkman1> I'll post minutes on the Wiki shortly, but here's the link: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-09-26-23.01.html
<scaldra> Well I'm going to head home, so I'll be back later tonight!
* BobJonkman1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: None scheduled | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<azend|pub> hey, anyone around?
<BobJonkman1> azend, hi!
<BobJonkman1> azend|pub: Hi to you too!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-09-28
 * genii makes coffee
<BobJonkman1> genii! Good to see you!  Too late for coffee though
<OO-Dragon> hi all
<OO-Dragon> so who is here tonight?
<OO-Dragon> so any one hear of this new thing called Ubuntu?
<BobJonkman1> OO-Dragon:  :P
<BobJonkman1> Software Freedom Day in Kitchener on Saturday! Who's coming? http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Canada/Kitchener/Kwartzlab
<genii> I have to save my cash for coffee and cupcakes on release day... :(
<OO-Dragon> that's a bit far for me
<OO-Dragon> being in BC and all
#ubuntu-ca 2016-09-27
<genii> Hey, I know some of you guys are in Waterloo. azend|vps for instance. https://www.govdeals.ca/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=114&acctid=5637
<genii> Looks like it works out to 7 fully functional systems with docking bays and power supplies, then there's 2 more working systems with batteries and stations but no power supplies, then 2 working but no battery/no power supply ( and 4 additional docks)
<azend|vps> Cool
<azend|vps> Pretty expensive though for only 7 machines
<genii> at the current price after taxes etc something like $162-ish each, if the other 4 and the 8 other docks just go to ewaste. But I think batteries and chargers could probably be found for those at not too much
#ubuntu-ca 2017-10-01
<KombuchaKip> Hey everyone. Could someone please help me with an encrypted drive issue? Output and question details here. https://pastebin.com/kjgFsJbq
